# Concrete to subfloor transition



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> only in the European model. Metric and all that.



:thumbsup::laughing::thumbsup::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## TB1 (Dec 15, 2008)

The home is older and has been added on to at different times. The slab was an exsiting breeze-way that went into an exsiting room. They enclosed this a while back and now decided to open it all up into one room.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

how about 1x4 or 1x6 PT sleepers-shim them up (use composite) adn then grout them in place to keep level. Tapcon them for good measure. Then you should have a level playing field for the subfloor, then flooring. I'm not sure if only a 3/4" layer of subfloor would be enough for the staples-a glue down engineered floor may be a nice alternative b/c of less floor movement.


----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

Removing that slab is not an option?? 
I believe you will always have a problem with expansion & contraction 

Being a designer, you should be able to create something to take care of the transition to allow for normal expansion & contraction while not taking away from the overall look of the hardwood. A T type threashold with the top part wide enough to allow for exp & con under the T

One other thing is talk with different hardwood flooring companies to see if they have ever come up with this before. Changing hardwood direction at the joint can help reduce the amount of movement, using a different type of hardwood flooring to offer an accent design as part of the transition even. 

Still you need to know the soil condition, (more wet than dry, visa versa) and more about the slab type as well as differences in mean temps in that area to have a better idea of possible movement. 

Being a designer this is you profession & you know the homework that needs to be done prior to even considering pricing.
Most builders would prefer to see the slab removed and conventional framing added to prevent call backs later, I would think. :thumbsup:


----------

